# Getting ZAB Recognition for the MCA(Master of Computer Application) for Blue card‏



## Arude

*Getting ZAB Recognition for the MCA(Master of Computer Application) for Blue card‏*

Hi,

I am in a bit of predicament here. I have a job offer(Unlimited) from a company in Berlin in the IT(Software) field I applied for Employment Visa(Blue Card) from the German embassy just got an update from them asking me to get my M.C.A.(Master of Computer Application) degree Recognized from 
Zeugnisbewertungen für ausländische Hochschulqualifikationen: Ständige Konferenz der Kultusminister der Länder in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (KMK)
as it's not in the anabin database.

The site is completely in German and I don't understand it.

I tried to translate using Browser but it may not be completely accurate, It seems to say that the process of getting a foreign degree verified might take 3 months. That's very long. emoticon

*Is there anyway to expedite the process,???*

Btw I have my graduate degree Bachelor or Science(Mathematics Hons) which is recognized but they want my Masters to be recognized as well.

Any help will be much appreciated. 


Also if anybody has has experience with getting MCA of any other degree recognized by ZAB please share the application process and how much time was taken in getting the degree recognized also do I have to get my degrees and marksheets stamped by the Embassy here itself before sending? I have a letter from the embassy pointing to getting my Degree recognized from ZAB.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Your Europe

Hi Arude, 

you may want to get in touch with Dr. Julia König, who is in charge, within the German ministry, of the recognition of foreign diplomas and academic degrees. You'll find her in 10115 Berlin, Scharnhorststraße 34 – 37; Phone: +49 30 2014 7666; Fax: +49 30 2014 5379

Information via Your Europe: Professional Qualifications. 

Good luck!


----------



## Arude

Your Europe said:


> Hi Arude,
> 
> you may want to get in touch with Dr. Julia König, who is in charge, within the German ministry, of the recognition of foreign diplomas and academic degrees. You'll find her in 10115 Berlin, Scharnhorststraße 34 – 37; Phone: +49 30 2014 7666; Fax: +49 30 2014 5379
> 
> Information via Your Europe: Professional Qualifications.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for this valuable information.


----------

